# Irc?



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Any kind of IRC channel or anything of the such?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Any kind of IRC channel or anything of the such?



We have a member-run TeamSpeak for gaming...you WCG guys wanna channel for yourselves, let me know.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

You guys do gaming as well? What kind of games? Is there a list somewhere? Sorry for the questions


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2012)

Check the clubhouse forum.  We have channels up for most games, have about 20 or so regular users who use the TS right now for various titles.. we just tend to play many games together in our TS group, I guess.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

BF3
DayZ
MoH
Guild Wars
Borderlands

And some more


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Been mostly playing Dust514 lately. Gonna check out planetside2. Havent had anyone to run around with in GW2 so it's been gathering dust.


----------

